# Lijah Cuu



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just got back to reading the Ghosts after a few years away, and forgot how much I loved this character. He is beautifully written, and such an evil personality, it's hard not to like him.

After seeing him survive the lashes of Ouranberg, and having read more of the books since then (I've just finished Sabbat Martyr), I always wondered who would finally get him, and I think Abnett missed the ball with choosing the obvious one.

Who did you want to get him? I've set up a poll for the easy one click answer, but I'd prefer it if you could post who you thought it would be, or who you wanted it to be.

Me? I always thought it would be Rawne, Feygor, or Meryn (either of the latter on their own, or on Rawne's orders).

Rawne was the fucking... ahem, fething tits in the regiment, Feygor his crony, and Meryn his understudy. Having Lijah Cuu coming in an messing everything which he's worked for, despite having grown to semi like, or at least respect Gaunt ("You almost complimented me then, Rawne." "Sorry sir, won't happen again" Best line I've read), he'd just gut the cunt.

Like I said was sad to see him go, even in the manner he did, and I thought it was far to obvious in the way he knocked off some of the old favourites. On the other hand, always wanted him to go for the shocker, and knock off Criid's/Kol's nippers in one of his schizo moods, only to have some of the gaunts (or Aleksa and her girls) string him up by his nadgers.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I always thought and wanted it to be Larkin (and would you look at that.)

The guy was the closest to Bragg and felt that loss the most heavily, adding to the fact that Cuu snuffed out any support the guy got and survived multiple murder attempts before finally being able to repay the bastard.

By the way, why is Bragg on that list? Anyone reading this thread and looking to make a choice/post should already have read Guns of Tanith and know why the big man cannot be an option.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cuu is awesome, sure as sure. I wished he hadn't died and that the Ghosts never found out the truth about what he did. Or that he had deserted and survived.


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I included Bragg - mainly because I remember GoT, and it wasn't clear that Bragg had died - only that he was stabbed again, and again - it wasn't until the next book that it was confirmed Bragg had died. Remember how Corbec kept coming back from the seeming dead, and Kol's *saintly* recovery, and hitherto, the main Tanith players surviving through 3-4 years of fighting without having lost someone of such *significance* in the regiment.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, I loathed Cuu. I hated him more than I've hated any other fictional character (which is a testament to Abnett--good/great work should always move you to love or hate).

Obviously the murders were what made me dislike him initially, but the bullying of Larkin? That's when I began to hate him. However, the final straw was the reveal that Cuu had been verbally abusing the brain-damaged Kolea. That is evil.

Larkin was my second choice for killing Cuu. Gaunt was my first. I was so hoping Gaunt would be presented some evidence or see for himself that there was a cancer eating away at the Tanith and remedy the situation.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

I was sort of expecting Rawne to do it. I mean, he's the guy who usually has an eye for shady characters, so he might have figured out that Cuu is up to no good. Not to mention that he's certainly cold enough to off someone discreetly.

Now, given that Rawne also has a personal code, I was kinda expecting that he'd be the one to sort the whole Cuu situation, and conveniently 'fail to inform' Gaunt about it


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I remember the first time I read the scene where Cuu killed Bragg, I jumped from my seat and blurted out 'No way.' I both loved and hated Bragg's death. The funny thing was I never really had a strong attachment to Bragg specifically. Yet despite that his death was, to me anyway, the one that stands out the most to me in the series, even more than Caffran's and I had grown extremely attached to him over the course of the series. I think it was probably because Bragg was always there, in the background of things. Other characters may play a greater role in the plot of the novels but Bragg was always this constant in the series.

And when Cuu killed him while saying 'try again,' I wanted him dead. I didn't care about Cuu at all before that point, figuring that he'll get his in the end but seeing Bragg murdered left me hating him, the first and only character in the series that I hated. When Larkin realized what he did, I was eagerly waiting for the moment that he put that psycho down, as sure as sure.


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

Cuu was a weel played villian and I thought Abnett's scenario was as good as it gets


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't want him to die - he's just too evil. I loved reading about him and didn't want it to stop.

So guess who loved _Only in Death_...

Seriously, _Only in Death_ is the only novel that's ever had me truly scared.

Midnight


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

In all fairness, I initially hoped that Larkin would kill him. Though I did end up somewhat liking Cuu as a character during Straight Silver, purely because he came across as proper evil.

On the other hand, it might be just because I liked Straight Silver the best of the entire arc.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Oh, I loathed Cuu. I hated him more than I've hated any other fictional character (which is a testament to Abnett--good/great work should always move you to love or hate).
> 
> Obviously the murders were what made me dislike him initially, but the bullying of Larkin? That's when I began to hate him. However, the final straw was the reveal that Cuu had been verbally abusing the brain-damaged Kolea. That is evil.


THat's precisely why I loved him. I know he's the Hakeswill of the series, and he did the same there. Black Library unfortunately has to appeal to the 13 year olds, so has to lose some of the brutality that is found in war (a 13 year old enjoys blood and guts, but rape and similar is a punch too far), and many books lack the punch that some of them need to really put across.

However Cuu came sure as sure, truely evil with the *big dummy* moments (even if *big dummy* is not that bad, you can replace it with what Abnett would really life to write outside of the Black library limitations), and I fell in love with Cuu.

And I loved reading OiD, even if the story (and ending - "Never do that again", what the hell?), because of a return.

Traitor General is my favourite so far, I only wish that there was more tie-ins with the Phantine Guard regiments. 

*Interceptor City, pwease*


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Always had to be Larking. Sure as sure.


----------

